# Bike ITB directory



## golf198v2.0 (Nov 6, 2005)

I was looking around on the msefi forums and figured this would be helpful to you guys.

_Quote, originally posted by *"[email protected]"* »_(Anyone with additional information or corrections can PM me and I´ll put it in this message or you can post as a reply to this message and I´ll put in in the list)
BIG thanks to all who post and PM with additional information. /Marcus

[*******]*MOTORCYCLE*[/size]
*SUZUKI*
Make/Model: *GSXR600*
Year: -01
Number of Tb: 
Inside Diameter: 38mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 
Overall Length:
Outside Diameter (intake):
Outside Diameter (filter):
Separate casting: 
Injector Make/Model:
Flow Rate (45psi/100%):
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter:
Additional Info:
Make/Model: *GSXR 600*
Year: -02
Number of Tb: 4
Inside Diameter: 38mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 80-80-80mm
Overall Length: 83mm
Outside Diameter (intake): 44mm 
Outside Diameter (filter): 45mm
Separate casting: Yes
Injector Make/Model: Keihin KN4, 0J07 AAA A
Flow Rate (45psi/100%): 240cc/min?, 13Ω
Fuel Rail: Alu casted, Inside diameter 6mm (9mm in the ends)
Additional Info: sec. throttles controlled by ECU.








Make/Model: *GSXR 750*
Year: -98, -99
Number of Tb: 4
Inside Diameter: 46mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 80-80-80mm
Overall Length: 91mm
Outside Diameter (intake): 54mm
Outside Diameter (filter): 54mm
Separate casting: Yes
Injector Make/Model: Keihin,
Flow Rate (45psi/100%): 240cc
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter:
Additional Info: No sec. throttles.








Make/Model: *GSXR 750*
Year: 2002 
Number of Tb: 4 
Inside Diameter: 42mm 
Center-Center: 80mm 
Overall Length: ??? 
Outside Diameter (intake): 48mm 
Outside Diameter (filter): 52mm 
Separate casting: Yes 
Injector Make/Model: Keihin 
Flow Rate (45psi/100%): 
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter: 2.4mm 
Additional Info: sec. throttles controlled by ECU. 
























Make/Model: *GSXR750*
Year: -06
Number of Tb: 
Inside Diameter: 40mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 
Overall Length:
Outside Diameter (intake):
Outside Diameter (filter):
Separate casting: 
Injector Make/Model:
Flow Rate (45psi/100%):
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter:
Additional Info:
Make/Model: *DL1000 V-Storm*
Year: ?
Number of Tb: 2
Inside Diameter: 45mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 
Overall Length:
Outside Diameter (intake):
Outside Diameter (filter):
Separate casting: 
Injector Make/Model:
Flow Rate (45psi/100%):
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter:
Additional Info: dual throttle plate
Make/Model: *GSXR 1000*
Year: -02
Number of Tb: 2
Inside Diameter: 42mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 80-80-80mm
Overall Length:
Outside Diameter (intake):
Outside Diameter (filter):
Separate casting: No (dual Tb´s)
Injector Make/Model: Keihin,
Flow Rate (45psi/100%): 230cc/min
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter:
Additional Info: sec. throttles controlled by ECU.








Make/Model: *GSXR1000*
Year: -03
Number of Tb: 
Inside Diameter: 42mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 
Overall Length:
Outside Diameter (intake):
Outside Diameter (filter):
Separate casting: 
Injector Make/Model:
Flow Rate (45psi/100%):
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter:
Additional Info:
Make/Model: *GSXR 1000*
Year: -03
Number of Tb: 4
Inside Diameter: Tapers from 50 to 42mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind):
Overall Length: 90mm
Outside Diameter (intake):
Outside Diameter (filter): 53mm
Separate casting: No (dual Tb´s)
Injector Make/Model: Keihin,
Flow Rate (45psi/100%): 230cc/min
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter:
Additional Info: Pic without secondary butterflies and fuel rail.








Make/Model: *GSXR 1300 (Busa)*
Year: 1999-2003 
Number of Tb: 4 
Inside Diameter: 46mm 
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 80-80-80 
Overall Length: 
Outside Diameter (intake): 
Outside Diameter (filter): 
Separate casting: Yes
Injector Make/Model: 
Flow Rate (45psi/100%): 
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter: 
Additional Info: 
Make/Model: *GSXR 1300 (Busa)*
Year: pre 2002 ? 
Number of Tb: 4 
Inside Diameter: 42mm at injector end, tappered from 51mm at air horn end 
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 80-80-80 
Overall Length: 90mm 
Outside Diameter (intake): 55mm 
Outside Diameter (filter): 53mm 
Separate casting: Yes 
Injector Make/Model: Keihin, 
Flow Rate (45psi/100%): ? 
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter: PA66-G35 
Additional Info: no secondary butterfly 









*KAWASAKI*
Make/Model: *ZX6R*
Year: -02
Number of Tb: 
Inside Diameter: 38mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 
Overall Length: 
Outside Diameter (intake): 
Outside Diameter (filter): 
Separate casting: 
Injector Make/Model: 
Flow Rate (45psi/100%): 
Fuel Rail: 
Additional Info: 
Make/Model: *ZX6R 636 B1*
Year: 2003
Number of Tb: 2
Inside Diameter: 38mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 75-75-75mm
Overall Length: 90mm
Outside Diameter (intake): 52,6mm
Outside Diameter (filter): 50,8mm
Separate casting: No (dual Tb´s)
Injector Make/Model: BOSCH 280031V
Flow Rate (45psi/100%): 245cc/min
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter:
Additional Info:








Make/Model: *ZX6R*
Year: -05
Number of Tb: 4
Inside Diameter: 38mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 
Overall Length: 
Outside Diameter (intake): 
Outside Diameter (filter): 
Separate casting: 
Injector Make/Model: 
Flow Rate (45psi/100%): 
Fuel Rail: 
Additional Info: Oval TB´s
Make/Model: *GPZ750 Turbo*
Year:
Number of Tb:
Inside Diameter: 34mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind):
Overall Length:
Outside Diameter (intake):
Outside Diameter (filter):
Separate casting:
Injector Make/Model:
Flow Rate (45psi/100%):
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter:
Additional Info:
Make/Model: *Z1000*
Year:
Number of Tb:
Inside Diameter: 
Center-Center (left to right from behind):
Overall Length:
Outside Diameter (intake):
Outside Diameter (filter):
Separate casting:
Injector Make/Model:
Flow Rate (45psi/100%):
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter:
Additional Info:
Make/Model: *ZX10*
Year: -04
Number of Tb: 
Inside Diameter: 43mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 
Overall Length: 
Outside Diameter (intake): 
Outside Diameter (filter): 
Separate casting: 
Injector Make/Model: 
Flow Rate (45psi/100%): 
Fuel Rail: 
Additional Info: 
Make/Model: *GPZ1100*
Year: 1981-1982
Number of Tb: 4
Inside Diameter: 34mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 77-97-77mm
Overall Length:
Outside Diameter (intake): 40mm ("serrated")
Outside Diameter (filter): 40mm ("olived")
Separate casting: Yes
Injector Make/Model: 
Flow Rate (36psi/100%): 180-200cc/min, 2,5Ω
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter:
Additional Info: Picture is from a -82








Make/Model: *GPZ1100*
Year: 1983-1984
Number of Tb: 4
Inside Diameter: 35mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 77-97-77mm
Overall Length:
Outside Diameter (intake): 40mm ("serrated")
Outside Diameter (filter): 40mm ("olived")
Separate casting: Yes
Injector Make/Model: 
Flow Rate (36psi/100%):
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter:
Additional Info: 
Make/Model: *ZX12*
Year: 2002-2003
Number of Tb: 4
Inside Diameter: 46mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 
Overall Length: 
Outside Diameter (intake): 
Outside Diameter (filter): 
Separate casting: 
Injector Make/Model: 
Flow Rate (45psi/100%): 
Fuel Rail: 
Additional Info: vier pintle injectors tot 190pk ?









*YAMAHA*
Make/Model: *R6*
Year: -03
Number of Tb: 
Inside Diameter: 38mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 
Overall Length: 
Outside Diameter (intake): 
Outside Diameter (filter): 
Separate casting: 
Injector Make/Model: 
Flow Rate (45psi/100%): 
Fuel Rail: 
Additional Info:
Make/Model: *YZF-R6*
Year: 2003-2004 
Number of Tb: 4 
Inside Diameter: 38mm 
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 72.5-72.5-72.5mm 
Overall Length: 95mm 
Outside Diameter (intake): 52mm 
Outside Diameter (filter): 44mm 
Separate casting: Not exactly, but can be cut apart easily (fuel rail) 
Injector Make/Model: Nipon, # 250031F 
Flow Rate (??? psi/100%): ??? cc/min, 11.7Ω , 12mH 
Injector Make/Model: Nipon, # 2500322, type: INP250/4
Flow Rate (??? psi/100%): ??? cc/min, ??? Ω 
Fuel Rail: Alu casted
Additional Info: 
















Make/Model: *R6*
Year: -03
Number of Tb: 
Inside Diameter: 38mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 
Overall Length: 
Outside Diameter (intake): 
Outside Diameter (filter): 
Separate casting: 
Injector Make/Model: 
Flow Rate (45psi/100%): 
Fuel Rail: 
Additional Info:
Make/Model: *R6*
Year: -05
Number of Tb: 
Inside Diameter: 40mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 
Overall Length: 
Outside Diameter (intake): 
Outside Diameter (filter): 
Separate casting: 
Injector Make/Model: 
Flow Rate (45psi/100%): 
Fuel Rail: 
Additional Info:
Make/Model: *YZF R1*
Year: -04
Number of Tb: 4
Inside Diameter: 45mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 
Overall Length: 
Outside Diameter (intake): 
Outside Diameter (filter): 
Separate casting: 
Injector Make/Model: 
Flow Rate (45psi/100%): 
Fuel Rail: 
Additional Info: Primary and secondary butterfly valves, longnose 4 pintle 
Make/Model: *R1*
Year: -04
Number of Tb: 2
Inside Diameter: 43mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 78-78-78mm
Overall Length:
Outside Diameter (intake):
Outside Diameter (filter):
Separate casting: No (dual Tb´s)
Injector Make/Model:
Flow Rate (45psi/100%):
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter:
Additional Info:








Make/Model: *YAMAHA FJ1300* 
Year: 2003-2006 (US) 2001 up others 
Number of Tb: 4 
Inside Diameter: 42mm 
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 77-87.5-77mm 
Overall Length: 95mm 
Outside Diameter (intake): 52mm 
Outside Diameter (filter): 46mm 
Separate casting: Yes 
Injector Make/Model: Keihin ?? 
Flow Rate: 
Fuel Rail: Alu casted 
Other: TB made by mikuni, uses a coolant thermowax type warmup system for high idle, no secondairy throttle. This model has 150 BHP and 99 TQ. 

*HONDA*
Make/Model: *CBR F4i*
Year:
Number of Tb:
Inside Diameter:
Center-Center (left to right from behind):
Overall Length:
Outside Diameter (intake):
Outside Diameter (filter):
Separate casting:
Injector Make/Model:
Flow Rate (45psi/100%):
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter:
Additional Info:
Make/Model: *RC51*
Year: 2000 
Number of Tb: 2, 2 injectors per TB 
Inside Diameter: 48mm 
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 24mm (TB's are not parallel) 
Overall Length: approx 40mm 
Outside Diameter (intake): 60mm 
Outside Diameter (filter): 70mm (not sure how filter fits) 
Separate casting: Yes, independent TB's, mounted to linkage bracket. Modification needed of fuel pipe and linkages to change spacing.
Injector Make/Model: ????/???? 
Flow Rate (XXpsi/100%): XXXcc/min, approx 11Ω , ??mH 
Fuel Rail: Alu casted, 1 per injector, joined by solid fuel lines 
Additional Info: Has a manual choke mechanism synchronized to both TBs.








Make/Model: *CBR600*
Year: -03
Number of Tb: 
Inside Diameter: 40mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 
Overall Length:
Outside Diameter (intake):
Outside Diameter (filter):
Separate casting:
Injector Make/Model:
Flow Rate (45psi/100%):
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter:
Additional Info:
Make/Model: *CBR600RR3*
Year:
Number of Tb: 2
Inside Diameter: 37mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 75-75-75mm
Overall Length:
Outside Diameter (intake):
Outside Diameter (filter):
Separate casting:
Injector Make/Model:
Flow Rate (45psi/100%):
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter:
Additional Info: Injectors mounted in cylinderhead.








Make/Model: *CBR600FSi*
Year:
Number of Tb: 2
Inside Diameter: 36mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 75-75-75
Overall Length:
Outside Diameter (intake):
Outside Diameter (filter):
Separate casting: No (dual Tb´)
Injector Make/Model:
Flow Rate (45psi/100%):
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter:
Additional Info:








Make/Model: *CBR 929*
Year: 
Number of Tb: 4 
Inside Diameter: 40mm 
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 80mm-80mm-80mm 
Overall Length of casting 70mm 
Outside Diameter (intake): 49mm 
Outside Diameter (filter): - flat flange for airbox 
Separate casting: 2 twin body castings 
Injector Make/Model: ?? Marked as OK24 B 
Flow Rate (45psi/100%): not sure. RUns at 50psi 
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter: 
Additional Info: produces 150bhp at 11,500rpm from 74x54 929cc. 11:3.1 comp ratio, 10 litre airbox.








Make/Model: *CBR900 954 Fireblade* 
Year: 2003 
Number of Tb: 2 
Inside Diameter: Tapers from 45-41mm 
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 80-80-80 
Overall Length: 77mm 
Outside Diameter (intake): 50mm 
Outside Diameter (filter): 
Separate casting: No (dual Tb´s) 
Injector Make/Model: Denso 12 226 4490 I suspect the 226 is cc/min, as the bike is good for 150hp... 13.3 ohms 
Flow Rate (45psi/100%): ?? (Std fuel pressure on bike is 50psi) 
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter: 
Additional Info: Factory couplers need to be used as inside diameter is offset and not a perfect circle.








Make/Model: *CBR1000*
Year: -04
Number of Tb: 4
Inside Diameter: 42mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 
Overall Length:
Outside Diameter (intake):
Outside Diameter (filter):
Separate casting: 
Injector Make/Model:
Flow Rate (45psi/100%): 240-260cc/min at 43psi (unconfirmed)
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter:
Additional Info:
Make/Model: *CBR1000*
Year: -06
Number of Tb: 4
Inside Diameter: 44mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 
Overall Length:
Outside Diameter (intake):
Outside Diameter (filter):
Separate casting: 
Injector Make/Model:
Flow Rate (45psi/100%):
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter:
Additional Info:
Make/Model: *CBR 1100 Blackbird*
Year: ??
Number of Tb: 2
Inside Diameter: 42mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 85-85-85mm
Overall Length:
Outside Diameter (intake):
Outside Diameter (filter):
Separate casting: No (dual Tb´s)
Injector Make/Model: Keihin
Flow Rate (43psi/100%): ~335cc/min, 13Ω
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter:
Additional Info:









*APRILLIA*
Make/Model: *RSV mille*
Year: -02
Number of Tb: 2
Inside Diameter: 51mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 
Overall Length:
Outside Diameter (intake):
Outside Diameter (filter):
Separate casting:
Injector Make/Model: 
Flow Rate (43psi/100%): 
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter:
Additional Info:

*DUCATI*
Make/Model: *MONSTER 620ie*
Year: -02
Number of Tb: 2
Inside Diameter: 45mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 
Overall Length:
Outside Diameter (intake):
Outside Diameter (filter):
Separate casting:
Injector Make/Model: 
Flow Rate (43psi/100%): 
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter:
Additional Info:
Make/Model: *TWIN VALVE 620, 800-1000*
Year: -02
Number of Tb: 2
Inside Diameter: 45mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 
Overall Length:
Outside Diameter (intake):
Outside Diameter (filter):
Separate casting:
Injector Make/Model: 
Flow Rate (43psi/100%): 
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter:
Additional Info:
Make/Model: *S2R 1000*
Year: -05
Number of Tb: 2
Inside Diameter: 45mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 
Overall Length:
Outside Diameter (intake):
Outside Diameter (filter):
Separate casting:
Injector Make/Model: 
Flow Rate (43psi/100%): 
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter:
Additional Info:
Make/Model: *ST3, ST4*
Year: -02
Number of Tb: 2
Inside Diameter: 50mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 
Overall Length:
Outside Diameter (intake):
Outside Diameter (filter):
Separate casting:
Injector Make/Model: 
Flow Rate (43psi/100%): 
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter:
Additional Info:

*TRIUMPH*
Make/Model: *DAYTONA 995i*
Year: ?
Number of Tb: 3
Inside Diameter: 46mm
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 
Overall Length:
Outside Diameter (intake):
Outside Diameter (filter):
Separate casting:
Injector Make/Model: 
Flow Rate (43psi/100%): 
Fuel Rail Inside Diameter:
Additional Info:

[*******]*SNOW-MOBILE*[/size]
*ARCTIC CAT*

Make/Model: *ZR600 Snowmobile*
Year: 1998 
Number of Tb: 2 
Inside Diameter: 46mm 
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 134.5 
Overall Length: 105mm 
Outside Diameter (intake): 52mm 
Outside Diameter (filter): 70mm 
Separate casting: Not exactly, but can be cut apart easily (fuel rail) 
Injector Make/Model: ?? 
Flow Rate (XXpsi/100%): XXXcc/min, 2.9Ω , 5.8mH 
Fuel Rail: Alu casted 
Additional Info: 2-stroke snowmobile, parallel twin 600cc, 105hp 

















[*******]*CAR*[/size]
*BMW*

Make/Model: *M3 e30*
Year: ? 
Number of Tb: 4 
Inside Diameter: 46mm 
Center-Center (left to right from behind): 
Overall Length: 
Outside Diameter (intake): 
Outside Diameter (filter): 
Separate casting: 
Injector Make/Model: 
Flow Rate (XXpsi/100%): 
Fuel Rail: 
Additional Info: 

*Modified Tb´s*
*Suzuki GSXR600-02 on Kawasaki GPZ900R -88* (by Marcus)








*Suzuki GSXR750 98-99 on Ford 2.3 litre Escort RS2000* (by Exupturbo)








*Suzuki GSXR750 98-99 on Yamaha ZXR1000 Turbo* (by Exupturbo)








*Kawasaki GPZ1100-82 on Ford 1600CVH* (by philhoward)








*Suzuki GSXR1000 on ST170 Manifold* (by Asad)








*Honda CB919 on Imp* (by Rootes)


----------



## WanganLLama (Apr 15, 2004)

*Re: Bike ITB directory (golf198v2.0)*








x 1 billion
nuff said


----------



## Speed Racer. (Sep 3, 2002)

*Re: Bike ITB directory (WanganLLama)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WanganLLama* »_







x 1 billion
nuff said


----------



## golf198v2.0 (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: Bike ITB directory (Speed Racer.)*

i cannot take credit for the compilation , as I quoted it to give credit for it . i figured you guys would find it helpful.


----------



## vwmk1gti (Apr 29, 2003)

*Re: Bike ITB directory (golf198v2.0)*

wow, thank you


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Bike ITB directory (vwmk1gti)*

up


----------



## C LePoudre (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Bike ITB directory (golf198v3.0)*

bump to keep this up...I've come back looking for it a few times already. 
C.


----------



## xr4tic (Dec 10, 2001)

Original Thread:
http://www.msefi.com/viewtopic...art=0
Might find some more info there


----------



## Wishing on a Vr (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (xr4tic)*

MAKE THIS A STICKY.....! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: (Wishing on a Vr)*

Wow. that must have taken for-ev-er.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## skidplate (May 4, 2004)

Awesome post. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Great info to know.


----------



## 83Coupe (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (skidplate)*

I'm glad to have found this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks


----------



## TehLonz (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (83Coupe)*


----------



## duct-tape (Dec 31, 2003)

oh noes. the pictures are broke.


----------



## nic_s (Dec 8, 2003)

So, for 16V ITB conversions it looks like the gixxer 1000 ones are the way to go, right?


----------



## bunnyslayer (Nov 2, 2006)

any one know what size bmw K 1200rs's are?


----------



## hoooboy (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (bunnyslayer)*

Wow nice thread!


----------



## eurogt (May 23, 2004)

*Re: (hoooboy)*

I was looking for EXACTLY this info! Thanks a lot!


----------



## jurgis_L (May 19, 2008)

Hi!
I couldn't find info about GSXR 750 injectors from 2002 model.
I need to know flow rate, impedance etc..
Can anybody help me?


----------



## Bobby_ (Apr 21, 2008)

i also need some info about them...


----------



## greekin2 (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: (Bobby_)*

wow... great info.. making it a sticky...


----------



## oceandubbing4life (Feb 24, 2009)

*Re: (greekin2)*

does anyone know the inside diameter of 02 HONDA CBR945RR itbs???


----------



## Undicided (Apr 8, 2008)

Thank you guys (whoever is responible) so much for compiling this...


----------

